# Subtites and CIH



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Regardless if you use a lens or zoom for CIH, if the subtitles are placed in the black bars, you're going to have a problem - more so with a lens as the scaling for CIH clips the black bars off.

Previously, I was using a Samsung HD 950 for it's EzyView fuction.

I have since found out that the Samsung BD-P1500 will also shift STs on DVD if they are a bitmap. It can't shift them for BDs though. 

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

So with BD's, you never get to see any subtitles with a lens and CIH set up, as they would be off the screen.?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

No. I own 30 BDs now and everyone of them has the STs in the active picture where they belong.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That is good to hear..
So these people who have complained about not seeing subtitles in the picture area must have some pretty odd titles they're watching!


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

It really will depend on the studio. Older films like the Die Hard movies from Fox do have STs in the picture, but I read a report that a brand new relase in the US, Seven Pounds from Regency which is under the Fox banner has its english lines half in the black bars. The intersting part here is that I got to see once of those "preview discs" from a video store on DVD of this film, and all STs were in the active picture area.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Since most of my movie collection now is either Paramount, Universal or 20th Century Fox, I don't think subtitles will be a problem for me..if I get BD's from the same studios..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

All I will say is that it is really hit and miss. With HD, the text is so sharp that it could be put anywhere, but it seems that there are those from the old 16:9 school that think text is best in black bars. I say:
1. Don't mess with the art! The STs were in the picture at the cinema, so leave them there for the video.
2. Get with the times - CIH is the future and our software need to be compaitible...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hear! Hear!! :clap:


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

So far I think about 80-90% of the HD movies I have watched have had the subtitles in the movie. There have been a couple that I have had issue with. I believe Letters from Iwo Jima may have been one and there was one other one where I had to watch in 16x9 because of the subtitles. I would guess that less than 1% of movie buyers have a CIH setup so don't expect studios to cater to us at this point.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gobrigavitch said:


> I would guess that less than 1% of movie buyers have a CIH setup so don't expect studios to cater to us at this point.


There lies the problem..
We are a minute minority compared to the movie watching public, so studios are generally only interested in the majority and see no need to cater for our interests..and probably never will..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

If the studios were really interested in "preserving the art", they would leave the STs where they are seen in cinemas - in the picture.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

So true!..Although I have to say that I rarely come across a movie where sub-titles or part there of are out of the picture..I think the Samsung BD player does a good job in that area..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> So true!..Although I have to say that I rarely come across a movie where sub-titles or part there of are out of the picture..I think the Samsung BD player does a good job in that area..


The Samsung won't shift the STs on a BD, only a DVD where it shifts the STs up by about 10%.
ONLY players like OPPO (including the rebadged versions) and the Phillips players with 21:9 mode can break the protected video stream.

There are a heap of great films that do have STs in the black bars that I just simply would not watch. AVS even had a list for a time so I was able to get a heads up on what titles were CIH compatible. Once the OPPO player emerged, the list was not updated as often as it should have been.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think I've ever had any problems with BD ST's..I must be looking at the wrong movies...or the right one's!
On Star Wars DVD's, I don't have any problems with their ST's..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> I don't think I've ever had any problems with BD ST's..I must be looking at the wrong movies...or the right one's!


Not seen GRAN TORINO yet? Great movie, just STs in the black bars meant I held off watching this film until I could move the STs up. SEVEN POUNDS, HIT MAN and D-WARS (I posted screen caps for this film) are other examples that come to mind. 



> On Star Wars DVD's, I don't have any problems with their ST's..


STs on a DVD are a bitmap over laid on the picture. Unless the STs are 'burned in" like THE JACKLE, a BD player generally shifts them up by about 10%, so allowing CIH to work. I can't tell you how thrilled I was to be able to watch all 6 SW films on the BD player and not have to switch back to 16:9 to read the STs. 

I just hope FOX do the right thing with the upcoming SW films on BD.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> Not seen GRAN TORINO yet? Great movie, just STs in the black bars meant I held off watching this film until I could move the STs up. SEVEN POUNDS, HIT MAN and D-WARS (I posted screen caps for this film) are other examples that come to mind.


I did see Gran Torino but only on rental and didn't buy it, so I wasn't concerned about ST's..The others I haven't seen..
I don't rent anymore (previously online rentals) and only buy what I really want to see.. 



> I just hope FOX do the right thing with the upcoming SW films on BD.


You and me both!


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> I don't rent anymore (previously online rentals) and only buy what I really want to see..


I rent just to see what the transfer is like so I can make an informed decision as to whether or not I'll buy. Take PULP FICTION for example. One of my all time favorite films, yet because the Oz BD release is 1080/50i, I refuse the buy it. Then of course there are films like SKYLINE that just are not worth renting, much less buying.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't have the luxury of "rent before you buy" anymore! :sad:
My nearest rental store is a 35K trip..That gets expensive when you have to return the movie the next day!
I tried Bigpond rentals, but that was waste of time..So these days I have to rely on reviews and from the guys on the forum..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Fair enough. I'd be buying too if that were the case.


----------

